# Craiglist is the place to go!



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

We are a property preservation company in Garland TX that is looking for persons to do trash outs on foreclosed VA properties in the Gainesville areas.

You must have the proper tools and skills for the job which include:
- A large trailer 8-20 ft long
- lawn equipment
- cleaning supplies
- compressor
must know how to winterize a house. 
The job includes the removal of up to 40 cubic yards of debris from the home, which could include anything from loose trash and yard debris to furniture and appliances. 
15,000 sq ft (1/3 acre) of lawn service, mowing, weed eating, edging, trimming shrubs.
Cleaning the inside of the house completely (maid service) 
Winterization of the home. 

We pay $325.00 per house for the above. anything over 40 cyds of debris is bid to the bank for further reimbursement.
Following the Initial services, we return to the property to complete a grass cut and/or maid service. $25 for the grass cut, $45 for both
Location: Gainesville and Surrounding Areas
Compensation: NET 30
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster.
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.


*$325.00 for up to 40 cuyds?*! who does this?!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a sub that uses CL to advertise his services and he seems to do ok. We advertise equipment for sale and it works out pretty good. I would not hire blindly from CL though.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I use it sometimes as well, not looking for subs, just proceed with caution......... It could be good and bad!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I recently had a member of this website PM me asking if I knew how to do mass postings on CL. He went on to tell me he covered 3 states etc. I told him he is what's wrong with the industry. 

I can't believe people. I have the VRM direct and can't make it work for $1,000.00. How is this going to work.


----------



## LawnMowerMan (Apr 12, 2013)

I use CL for lawn services in March/April... But I do not list it as PP work, just lawn work for the average homeowner!


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

LawnMowerMan said:


> I use CL for lawn services in March/April... But I do not list it as PP work, just lawn work for the average homeowner!


I have sold things on CL. I like it for the most part. 

The mass hiring over it leads to people that are already desperate spending their last dime to help some regional that may or may not pay them in 45 days.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

CL is full of spammers. 


I recently tried to sell a mower. Dear lord did I ever get inundated with spammers. 

I finally replied to all of them "eff off spammer"


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

BPWY said:


> CL is full of spammers.
> 
> 
> I recently tried to sell a mower. Dear lord did I ever get inundated with spammers.
> ...


put a disclaimer that you will only except phone calls and no emails. that usually weeds out the spam pretty good. I have a separate email account I only use for cl that way I can just delete it .


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> put a disclaimer that you will only except phone calls and no emails. that usually weeds out the spam pretty good. I have a separate email account I only use for cl that way I can just delete it .





Doesn't help. 


I even spelled out some of my phone number in an effort to stop em. 

That doesn't help, they spam text now. 
They got the same message, "eff off spammer".


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Around here, I have found a few Facebook Buy/Sell/Trade groups that are much more local than the region that Craigslist covers. Sure, I'm not hitting the large audience of CL, but the people are real. Something you guys may want to check out.

I was advertising a slightly dented OHD garage door for sale, someone contacted me about installing a new door for them.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice on the up sell.

We've got those pages here too, but every one is looking for $100 items for $5.

I didn't NEED to sell that mower.
I WANTED to sell it and buy a diesel version.
It didn't sell for what I wanted (I wasn't about to give it away), so I didn't get a diesel.


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

BPWY said:


> CL is full of spammers.
> 
> 
> I recently tried to sell a mower. Dear lord did I ever get inundated with spammers.
> ...


Oh you told them huh big guy?


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Off topic kinda but I just debried a 5 ft tall compressed helium tank (empty) is it worth anything expect in scrap?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> Off topic kinda but I just debried a 5 ft tall compressed helium tank (empty) is it worth anything expect in scrap?


I would check with a company that refills them. They should know its value.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> ? . .I just debried a 5 ft tall compressed helium tank. . .


debried, lol


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> debried, lol


ok so I suck at english. :tt2:


----------

